# Accounting Manager Wanted



## pcut (Jun 7, 2011)

YOUR LIFE COULD BE BETTER THAN THEIR VACATION!
High volume restaurant/brewery In Moab, Ut, looking for a full time Accounting Manager. Responsibilities include but would not be limited to coordinating and directing accounting and office staff and oversight of all aspects of accounting and financial reporting for the company. The successful candidate will have
(i) a Bachelor's degree in accounting and at least 2 years accounting experience, preferably in the restaurant/brewing business or an Associate degree in accounting and at least 4 years experience.
(ii) prior supervisory experience.
(iii) PC proficiency and the ability to thrive in a fast-paced setting.
(iv) strong interpersonal, supervisory and customer service skills.
(v) the ability to multi-task, work under pressure and meet deadlines.

Direct resumes to:

Accounting Manager- 3121 American Saddler, Park City, UT 84060

Email: [email protected]


----------

